# Craft time



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

We picked up these little craft painting boards at targets dollar section the other day, wife decided to try them with our 3 year old today. We was doing pretty well staying in the lines, so she stopped watching and started painting hers... this is his finished Frankenstein's monster... And my wife painting her sugar skull.


----------

